# Floundering Report 7-28-12



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Got to my honey hole around 10:30 and by 12:30 it was already time to call it quits. (time to get a commercial license). Water Visibility was the best I have seen it this year. Wind was a slight breeze out of the ENE. Didn't make it 10 yrds from the launch when I got me a double stick. I knew right then it was gonna be a good night. About 30 min later got me another double stick. I decided to ease up in to a place I haven't been in about 2 months and low and behold under the edge of a tree root laid a slab. Stuck him in the head first shot. He was still pretty active so I grabbed my other gig and put a fee more holes thru his head. This sealed the deal. Got him in the boat and he measured a shade over 22" maybe 22 1/4 with a fish stretcher. Finished out with 20 flatties all in about a 2 hour stretch. Smallest flattie was 16". Think its time to get some grease hot. Can't wait till next weekend !!!!!!


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Guess the fish report would be more believable if I showed the pic. LoL.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

dang


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Slayer u da man!! nice flatties!! looks like alota fun!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now thats what i'm talking about. Yes the commercial license is the way to go. One fish over the limit is serious to the wallet. I've been checked on the water in Orange Beach and also at Boggy Point parking lot when loading. Never a problem whatsoever, but I aleays get the commercial license and it's about time to renew 8-31


----------

